# Custom 60gallon build for A. pepperi 'abiseo'



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just finished planting my custom build I made for the abiseo. Let me know what you think. My plant list will come soon, need to finish writing everything down 










Ed Parker


----------



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

Can you make another image with circles and #'s so we can do a plant by number? haha


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

ha ha, i could probably do something like that


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

You could try this method: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/81878-color-app-help-id-plants-parts-etc.html


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

The Dims of the tank are: 29.5L x 18W x 26T

Finalized the plant list:

Adianutm	tenerum
African violet	?
Alocasia	sp
Begonia	quadrialatus 'nimbaensis
Davallia	parvula
Davallia	sessifolia
Dichaea	ancoraelabia
Dracula	mopsus
Ficus villosa
Kegeliella	atropilosa
Lagenandra	thwaitesii
Lanium	microphyllum
Lepanthes	elegantula
Macroclinium	manabinum
Marcgravia	rectiflora
Masdevallia	floribunda
Microgramma	heterophylla
Microsorum	linguiforme
Monstera	cf. acuminata
Monstera	siltepecana
Myoxanthus	serripetalus
Neoregelia	alley cat'
Neoregelia	night sky'
Paphinia	lindeniana
Pearcea	hypocritifolia
Peperomia	emmeliana
Peperomia	rubella
Peperomia	turboensis
Philodendron verrucosum
Philodendron NOID
Pilea	selbyanorum
Piper	sylvaticum
Platystele	vellota
Pleurothallis	canaligera
Pleurothallis	dilemma
Pleurothallis	grobyii 'small'
Pleurothallis	restrepioides "dragon stone"
Pleurothallis	sertularioides
Restrepia	trichoglossa
Rhaphiodophora hayii
Scaphosepalum	microdactylum
Syngonium	rayii
Syngonium	wendlandii
Trichosalpinx	dirhampis
Utricularia	calycifida
Utricularia	pubescens
Vriesa	unk x 2
Zootrophion	hirtzii


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

what brom is that bright red one and whats your lighting?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Giga said:


> what brom is that bright red one and whats your lighting?


It its a neo 'night sky' from tropical plantz. 

Lighting its a dual bulb 36" t5HO


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I haven't put together the plant by number yet, but here are more pics of the build and stuff:


























One of the inhabitants (thanks MSteele!!!)









The overal finished product!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

My first pepperi abiseo froglet has morphed!

I raised him in another viv's water feature with some black bar endler's live bearers and algae eating shrimp. 7 more to go 










I'll have to post some of the photo's of the tadpoles hanging out, it is so cool to see them in a more 'natural' type environment. The stream they are in actually has a reasonable amount of flow


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Congratulations! He's quite adorable. 

Will he color up more as he grows older?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

KDuraiswamy said:


> Congratulations! He's quite adorable.
> 
> Will he color up more as he grows older?


Yes, his parents have rather vibrant coloration. He was very difficult to find thanks to his early cryptic coloration.


----------

